# backyard visitor..



## RV's mom (Aug 22, 2011)

it's amazing the grip these guys have.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice, the green one's are so cool...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2011)

Neat.


----------



## terryo (Aug 22, 2011)

I love those. I once bought a bunch of eggs or babies....I really don't remember...someplace.... to put in my tomato garden.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, I did that too. I remember they would perch on plants and their heads would slowly follow as you walked by. They are surreal.


----------



## ascott (Aug 22, 2011)

Sooooo cool.....I had one of the brown ones on my house yesterday....did not have my phone/camera with me....

OT a moment, so I bought a net bag of ladybugs one year....thought, awesome, they will eat up the aphids, etc.....so I get home and am so thrilled, open the net bag, released all the beauties....and watched them crawl out onto a little dwarf nectarine tree in front of my porch and then watched them ALL fly away in like a swarm...yup, all of em....was like wow, fine then..... tossed the net bag in the trash and went in the house.......


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 22, 2011)

Somebody is happy with them, lol


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 23, 2011)

I walked out of work this past Sunday morning and almost stepped on a much larger version of the baby in the pic. It was right in the doorway where someone with big feet would have squished it (and if I'd not been watching where I was walking, I would have squished..) anyway, had a piece of paper in my pocket and encouraged him/her onto it. I could feel the grip / tension on the paper. Incredible.. I chatted with it as I walked to some bushes ~ the head rotated right - looking - left - looking, and they swiveled up to look at ME... for the longest time. I had goosebumps. It hopped into the bush and I turned to go to my car. 5 steps away from critter, I look up to see a road runner looking at me. Tail twitch, crest flex, and run 10 feet.... the bird stayed in the area, only moving when I took a step.

It was an awesome morning.

(except I didn't have the camera..)

teri


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds like it was a wonderful way to start your day. Did the rest of it go well?


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 24, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like it was a wonderful way to start your day. Did the rest of it go well?



I slept. It went very well.


----------

